# CIlindros neumaticos con aceite o agua



## Príncipe mestizo (May 5, 2021)

Hago esta pregunta antes de comprar los cilindros, porque nunca he tenido uno y no se si funcionara lo que quiero, asi evito perder dinero. Pienso comprar 2 cilindros neumaticos y entrarles aceite, usarlos como actuadores manuales, es decir, lo empujo de un lado y del otro lado sale la fuerza (como las tipicas jeringas de un proyecto de escuela).

MI pregunta es: es posible hacer eso?

Nota: conozco la diferencia entre neumatico e hidraulico, la cosa es que es mas facil comprar cilindros neumaticos que los hidraulicos, ademas de que no venden cilindros hidraulicos small (en Amazon, por ejemplo). Por eso quiero comporar el neumatico.

Este: Amazon.com: Sydien - Cilindro de aire de carrera de 0.630 in de diámetro y 7.874 in de diámetro con doble acción, con conector Y y 2 piezas de montaje rápido neumático: Industrial & Scientific


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2021)

Cilindro neumático = accionado por aire
Cilindro hidráulico  = accionado por líquido (agua o aceite , mayormante aceite)


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (May 5, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cilindro neumático = accionado por aire
> Cilindro hidráulico  = accionado por líquido (agua o aceite , mayormante aceite)


Conozco la diferencia, como dije antes. Pero, mi pregunta es: puedo comprar ese cilindro del enlace de Amazon y entrarle aceite para que sea hidraulico? Porque como dije, si escribes "cilindro hidraulico" en amazon no salen asi de small.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2021)

Es posible que no haya problemas , pero no uses aceite de motor (pudre los sellos de goma , si es goma común) , usa aceite de hidráulica , el rojo de direcciones hidráulicas , es bueno y barato , también podría ser líquido de frenos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 5, 2021)

Hola, en principio debería funcionar, pero piensa que en un cilindro neumático cuándo se expulsa aire del cilindro, se derrama a la atmósfera por decirlo de una manera.
En cambio en un sistema hidráulico, es un circuito cerrado.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es posible que no haya problemas , pero no uses aceite de motor (pudre los sellos de goma , si es goma común) , usa aceite de hidráulica , el rojo de direcciones hidráulicas , es bueno y barato , también podría ser líquido de frenos.


Justamente estaba pensando en lo mismo y me ganaste la mano.
El líquido de frenos es corrosivo para algunos materiales. Quizás los o'ring internos del cilindro los desmenuce.
Podría usarse aceite Tellus 100, que sería lo más apropiado.


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (May 5, 2021)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, en principio debería funcionar, pero piensa que en un cilindro neumático cuándo se expulsa aire del cilindro, se derrama a la atmósfera por decirlo de una manera.
> En cambio en un sistema hidráulico, es un circuito cerrado.


Asi es, es un sistema cerrado, es lo que busco, asi en un lado uso un stepper motor con un tornillo para halarlo y empujarlo... y la fuerza sale del otro lado. (Por que un Stepper Motor y no otro sistema de transmision? Intente con poleas y no es preciso).



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es posible que no haya problemas , pero no uses aceite de motor (pudre los sellos de goma , si es goma común) , usa aceite de hidráulica , el rojo de direcciones hidráulicas , es bueno y barato , también podría ser líquido de frenos.


Comprare este: Amazon.com: Sydien - Cilindro de aire de carrera de 0.630 in de diámetro y 7.874 in de diámetro con doble acción, con conector Y y 2 piezas de montaje rápido neumático: Industrial & Scientific

Con estos "accesorios":  https://www.amazon.com/-/es/gp/product/B08FR11BLK

Acabo de encontrar este aceite hidraulico: https://www.amazon.com/-/es/Gunk-aceite-para-gato-hidráulico/dp/B001FAE4T2/

Dame tu opinion de todo antes de comprarlo, por favor. Como comente arriba. nunca he usado uno y como sera mi primera vez evito caminar con los ojos cerrados.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 5, 2021)

Aclaro que no soy experto en hidráulica, lo que puedo comentar desde mi lógica, es que el aceite debe ser bien fluido, porque?
Porque los accesorios neumáticos que quieres usar, utilizan pequeños orificios dónde canalizan el aire, y usar un aceite viscoso puede traer problemas en cuánto a ralentizar los accionamientos o que se peguen y no funcionen. Recuerda que vas a usar equipamiento que no fue diseñado para eso.


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (May 5, 2021)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Aclaro que no soy experto en hidráulica, lo que puedo comentar desde mi lógica, es que el aceite debe ser bien fluido, porque?
> Porque los accesorios neumáticos que quieres usar, utilizan pequeños orificios dónde canalizan el aire, y usar un aceite viscoso puede traer problemas en cuánto a ralentizar los accionamientos o que se peguen y no funcionen. Recuerda que vas a usar equipamiento que no fue diseñado para eso.


Opino lo mismo desde mi logica, aunque no se si ese aceite que coloque es fluido.

@DOSMETROS, que piensas tu sobre esto?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 5, 2021)

Príncipe mestizo dijo:


> Opino lo mismo desde mi logica, aunque no se si ese aceite que coloque es fluido o muy biscozo.
> 
> @DOSMETROS, que opinas tu sobre esto?


Deberás averiguar ese dato.
Tiene que ser similar al que comenté.


----------



## DJ T3 (May 5, 2021)

Príncipe mestizo dijo:


> Intente con poleas y no es preciso


Me da curiosidad cuál es tu idea.

Por otro lado están los cilindros electricos, que tienen un motor electrico y un encoder para precision.


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (May 5, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Me da curiosidad cuál es tu idea.
> 
> Por otro lado están los cilindros electricos, que tienen un motor electrico y un encoder para precision.



Tengo un motor de paso que controlo con un microcontrolador, le colocare un tornillo acoplado para que la tuerca que viene con dicho tornillo (como el de las impresoras 3D) realice un movimiento lineal y pueda transmitir la fuerza via los pistones neumaticos (que los usare como hidraulico).

Lo que quiero es transmitir el torque a una relativamente larga distancia, como es hidraulica el tuvo se puede doblar/girar muy facil sin causar friccion (es el caso de una polea). Tambien, uso motores de paso porque lo puedo controlar con precision. Se que lo que quiero hacer es poco comun porque puedo usar una polea de cable como dije antes, o una correa con poleas dentadas, pero, creo que la hidraulica es lo ideal, y no puedo usar bomba hidraulica por lo que comente antes (no es tan exacta como un motor de paso).

Que opinas de todo eso y de mi idea de usar los pistones que mencione arriba? Estoy a punto de comprarlo, pero, antes de espero a ver que ustedes me dicen.


----------



## DJ T3 (May 5, 2021)

No entiendo la relacion motor P.A.P., con hidraulica y precision.
O no lo estoy entendiendo, o hay algo mal.
Sin una bomba hidraulica, cómo piensas mover el líquido? Usas el piston hidraulico (neumatico en tu caso) como elemento para mover el líquido (bomba) y transmitirlo a otra cosa hidraulica, y junto a un tornillo "sinfin" y una tuerca acoplada al piston usas el motor P.A.P., es asi?


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (May 5, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> No entiendo la relacion motor P.A.P., con hidraulica y precision.
> O no lo estoy entendiendo, o hay algo mal.
> Sin una bomba hidraulica, cómo piensas mover el líquido? Usas el piston hidraulico (neumatico en tu caso) como elemento para mover el líquido (bomba) y transmitirlo a otra cosa hidraulica, y junto a un tornillo "sinfin" y una tuerca acoplada al piston usas el motor P.A.P., es asi?


El stepper motor mueve el tornillo sinfin > el tornillo sinfin mueve el cilindro > el cilindro mueve el otro lado del cilindro (estaran conectados en serie, como son de doble efecto uno estara abierto y el otro estara cerrado).


----------



## DJ T3 (May 5, 2021)

Cómo que el cilindro mueve el otro lado?, del mismo cilindro o hay otro cilindro aparte?
Miraste la opcion electrica? Ya usa tornillo sinfin y encoder para controlar la precision (bah, el que vi tenia un potenciometro, pero el piston se movia el total del largo del cilindro, osea si mide unos 30cm cerrado, el pisto se desplaza esa longitud mas o menos)


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 5, 2021)

Creo entender que él quiere mover un cilindro accionado eléctricamente en una lugar A.
Y a través de cañería transferir el fluido a un cilindro B en otro lugar.
Yo pregunto, porque no colocar el cilindro A directamente en B?
Cuál sería el impedimento?
Si explicas un poco al detalle, por ahí le sacamos mejor partida.


----------



## Kawacuba (May 5, 2021)

Príncipe mestizo dijo:


> El stepper motor mueve el tornillo sinfin > el tornillo sinfin mueve el cilindro > el cilindro mueve el otro lado del cilindro (estaran conectados en serie, como son de doble efecto uno estara abierto y el otro estara cerrado).


Una preguntica: ¿una bomba de freno no te serviría? Más bien 2 bombas de freno, una que se acciona mediante tu motor y sinfín y en el otro extremo la otra. Es solo una idea.  
Una ventaja podría ser ganar en la distancia a la que colocarías la segunda bomba, y desventaja que quizá no encuentres una bomba que tenga un gran desplazamiento.


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (May 5, 2021)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Creo entender que él quiere mover un cilindro accionado eléctricamente en una lugar A.
> Y a través de cañería transferir el fluido a un cilindro B en otro lugar.
> Yo pregunto, porque no colocar el cilindro A directamente en B?
> Cuál sería el impedimento?
> Si explicas un poco al detalle, por ahí le sacamos mejor partida.


">" significa mueve
Stepper motor > tornillo sinfin > cilindo A > cilindro B


Kawacuba dijo:


> Una preguntica: ¿una bomba de freno no te serviría? Más bien 2 bombas de freno, una que se acciona mediante tu motor y sinfín y en el otro extremo la otra. Es solo una idea.
> Una ventaja podría ser ganar en la distancia a la que colocarías la segunda bomba, y desventaja que quizá no encuentres una bomba que tenga un gran desplazamiento.


Ademas de que ya lo tengo programado, un stepper motor es mas preciso y usar cilindros para transmitir el toque seria factible porque el montaje mecanico es simple porque no tengo que fijar los cables (como si de una polea se tratara), por eso lo quiero usar.

*Mi pregunta es con realcion a usar un cilindro neumatico como hidraulico.*

Dos de estos: Amazon.com: Sydien - Cilindro de aire de carrera de 0.630 in de diámetro y 7.874 in de diámetro con doble acción, con conector Y y 2 piezas de montaje rápido neumático: Industrial & Scientific


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 5, 2021)

Ya no entiendo.
Lo que está planteando tiene precisión "local" pero el cilindro remoto se mueve a lazo abierto utilizando un fluido compresible que deja de ser taan compresible cuando lo cambia por otro fluido para el cual el pistón no está preparado y es enviado por una cañería con pérdidas de carga. La pregunta es: para que corno quiere "precision" si el extremo remoto se mueve como se le canta????


----------



## DJ T3 (May 5, 2021)

Príncipe mestizo dijo:


> Mi pregunta es con realcion a usar un cilindro neumatico como hidraulico.


Ya te respondieron y dieron opciones.



DJ T3 dijo:


> Miraste la opcion electrica?


No me respondiste ésto.



Príncipe mestizo dijo:


> Ademas de que ya lo tengo


Cómo que lo tienes programado, si aun no tienes la piesa principal?



Príncipe mestizo dijo:


> un stepper motor es mas preciso y usar cilindros para transmitir el toque seria factible


Sobre la precision de los P.A.P., no lo discuto, y sobre el torque tampoco, ahora la precision de todo el sistema dependera del tipo de líquido, las mangueras y su porcentaje de desformacion, del invento de neumatico a hidraulico, de las distancias de los dos dispositivos, y un etc enorme
...


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (May 5, 2021)

Compre cilindros con los agujeros mas grandes que el anterior. Les aviso en una semana cuando me lleguen y pruebe. Si no hago la prueba de todo el sistema en fisico no sabre si funcina bien o no, la logica me dice que si ya que aunque no fue hecho para hidraulica al final es el mismo principio.

Creo que es preciso porque como saben un liquido no se comprime, si el motor de paso se mueve 10 mm, todo el sistema se movera 10 mm (en teoria).



DJ T3 dijo:


> Cómo que lo tienes programado, si aun no tienes la piesa principal?


El stepper motor ya lo tengo programado.



DJ T3 dijo:


> No me respondiste ésto.


Ese actuador que mostraste aunque tiene buen torque por los reductores que tiene dentro (es lento por ese mismo motivo, como sabes), no puedo programar los pasos que debe dar (esa es la principal desventaja que veo, porque en un proyecto como el de abrir una puerta no importaria, pero, si es un brazo si importaria, por ejemplo), o me equivoco?



DJ T3 dijo:


> P.A.P.


Que signfica eso por curiosidad, Piston a Piston? (Google dice Prueba de Papanicolaou, jajaja).

*MIL GRACIAS A TODOS POR SUS RESPUESTAS (por eso me gusta este tipo de foros, ayudan sin importar). *


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 5, 2021)

Príncipe mestizo dijo:


> Compre cilindros con los agujeros mas grandes que el anterior. Les aviso en una semana cuando me lleguen y pruebe. Si no hago la prueba de todo el sistema en fisico no sabre si funcina bien o no, la logica me dice que si ya que aunque no fue hecho para hidraulica al final es el mismo principio.


Conceptualmente no funciona por que no tenés realimentación de posición del pistón remoto..sin hablar del retardo que tendrías dentro del lazo de control.
Suerte con el invento!!!


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (May 5, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> no funciona por que no tenés realimentación de posición del pistón remoto.


Puedes explicarme este punto? Realimentacion de posicion del piston? A que te refieres? Hay que alimentar constantemente el piston?

Pienso que seria como esto:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 5, 2021)

Príncipe mestizo dijo:


> Puedes explicarme este punto? Realimentacion de posicion del piston? A que te refieres?


    
Vamos mal.....
Realimentación de posicion del piston remoto --> se trata de saber donde está ubicado el pistón remoto para saber cual accion de control aplicar al piston local para posicionar correctamente el remoto.


----------



## DJ T3 (May 5, 2021)

*P.A.P*. (español) es lo que tu llamas "stepper motor" (ingles), y significa *P*aso *A* *P*aso, y te sale cualquier cosa por no agregar delante "motor".



Príncipe mestizo dijo:


> *es lento* [...] no puedo programar *los pasos* que debe dar (esa es la principal desventaja que veo


Estas seguro que ésto es lento?





Y no puedes controlar los pasos? No leiste lo que puse?


DJ T3 dijo:


> Ya usa tornillo sinfin y encoder para controlar la precision (



Ejemplo;


----------



## Scooter (May 6, 2021)

Lo malo del mundo real es que es real.
El papel lo aguanta todo y el YouTube ya ni comentamos.
La realidad es que a cada cosa que añades añades imprecisión, fugas de aceite en las juntas, holguras de los piñones, compresión y descompresión de los tubos...

El aceite no se comprime pero los tubos se hinchan al meterles presión...

Vamos que eso va a funcionar rematadamente mal y encima pones cuatro mil cosas.
Pon el motor donde esté lo que tengas que mover. Los cables son flexibles.
Si el motor pesa mucho... Hay brushless realmente compactos con un par terrorífico.


----------



## juan47 (May 6, 2021)

Perdonad la intromisión, no entro en los controladores electrónicos
Pero mi duda es
A que presión, se pretende hacer trabajar unos pistones neumáticos, que son de aluminio?


----------



## Scooter (May 6, 2021)

Eso es uno de los mil problemas que le veo.
Son tantos ...


----------



## sergiot (May 6, 2021)

Lo que intentas hacer es lo mismo que se usa para los pedales de embrague hidraulico, un piston maestro mueve otro piston en otro lado, eso funciona sin problemas, pero te pregunto, como pensas purgar el sistema hidraulico?? los cilindros neumaticos no tiene purga, ya que funcionan con aire, pero justamente ese aire en un sistema hidraulico es lo que se trata de sacar, y tratar de sacar todo el aire en un sistema cerrado asi, es un dolor de cabeza.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 6, 2021)

Príncipe mestizo dijo:


> *Que signfica eso *por curiosidad, Piston a Piston? (Google dice Prueba de Papanicolaou, jajaja).


*P*aso* A P*aso


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 6, 2021)

sergiot dijo:


> Lo que intentas hacer es lo mismo que se usa para los pedales de embrague hidraulico, un piston maestro mueve otro piston en otro lado, eso funciona sin problemas, pero te pregunto, como pensas purgar el sistema hidraulico?? los cilindros neumaticos no tiene purga, ya que funcionan con aire, pero justamente ese aire en un sistema hidraulico es lo que se trata de sacar, y tratar de sacar todo el aire en un sistema cerrado asi, es un dolor de cabeza.


Eso es un buen punto. 
La purga del sistema podría hacerse sin demasiados inconvenientes.
Por ejem. Añadir a cada cañería una T, con una llave de paso.
Habrá que accionar en un sentido y otro varías veces al sistema hasta quitar las burbujas de aire.


----------



## JORDI_MES (May 6, 2021)

Hola, buenas.
Permitirme introducir unas reflexiones.
La Hidráulica se usa para ejercer más fuerza, no más precisión. El enlace de amazón...un pistón de 7 bares, ¿Crees que el par del motor te dará el resultado que esperas? Es mucho rango de presión para tener control a pequeña escala.
Considero que sería más apropiado que juegues en crear ruedas dentadas con una relación entre dientes y diámetros para lograr la precisión que buscas en las fracciones de desplazamiento (entiendo que no tratamos de fuerza, sino de precisión a fracciones más pequeñas de desplazamiento).
A larga distancia debes usar tubos robustos (acero inoxidable). Recuerda que los materiales flexibles, por ser flexibles, dan inestabilidad. 
Si puedes construir el equipo pequeño y compacto... y electrónicamente (digitalmente) controlarlo a la distancia que requieras.
Comentar... Existen purgadores automáticos de aire para fluidos, Vasados en un recipiente que contiene un flotador que obtura la salida de aire por la fuerza (presión) del fluido, y deja pasar el aire.


----------



## sergiot (May 6, 2021)

Tanto la hidráulica como la neumática ejercen fuerza según la presión, tanto sea del aire o del liquido, lo que hacen es transformar una fuerza pequeña en una mas grande, cuando se quiere mover algo dentro de esos medios y ademas se quiere tener control sobre suposición se usan encoders, pero todo eso empieza a complicar el sistema, como lo que quiere hacer solo él lo sabe, tendrá que decidir hacia que camino seguir.


----------



## Scooter (May 6, 2021)

...o una grande en una pequeña...

Si los pistones son iguales una igual en otra igual o menor.

O una fuerza x en un chorro de aceite.

Claro que es él el que tiene que decidir. Pero preguntó. Por eso opinamos.
Obviamente hará lo que crea oportuno.


----------



## DJ T3 (May 6, 2021)

Digo. Creo que aun no dijo cuál era la idea de todo ésto, y el objetivo final, para quien, por qué, por donde, etc....
Asi como lo plantea, es realizar algo que puede tener un 90% de errores, y nosotros un 99% de NO coincidir con lo que se requiere


----------



## Scooter (May 7, 2021)

Requiere un actuador lineal "telemandado con acoplamiento flexible"

Por algún motivo, el peso por ejemplo, no querrá montar en motor en el sitio y preferirá transmitir vía tubo.
Bien

Pues fata saber si es de simple o doble efecto el pistón , los retornos ...

Divertido un rato pero útil poco. Hubiera acabado antes comprando un loquesea hidráulico .


----------

